# Am I too Heavy for him now?



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a baby 6mos ago and gained weight while pregnant and now that I have had the baby, I have lost all the baby weight but I have so much extra skin and still feel super fat and heavy now. I am afraid I weigh too much for my pony. So I need to decide, even though I love this guy and we work well together for simple trail riding, as that's all I want to do, or do I sell him and try to buy something bigger and stronger?

Now his muscle tone isn't where it should be because as I said, I had a baby 6 mos ago and he sat since before I got pregnant while I under went fertility treatments. He sat about 1 year and a half and well pretty much so did I. We are working to tone up and I am working to lose weight but thanks to hormone imbalance, it will take a good year or two of eating close to nothing, atleast that's how I feel lol I am a steak and potatoes kinda girl and I am trying to eat salads... YUCK!

Anyway, here is the video, maybe some one can be the blunt one and just say, yes you are too fat or no your not too fat... Be Honest people!!

PS: It's a video and takes a minute for me to mount back up and get moving.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhifPysXX_0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

It's hard to tell from the video. Can you weight tape him, how much does he weigh? What is his breed? How much do you weigh (if you don't mind posting) and how tall are you? Is he fine built or stocky?


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

I was told he was 13.3 hands and a hackney pony. I don't have a tape to measure him, unless a regular tape measure worked somehow. I am 4'10" and weigh 187lbs.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Hackneys are typically lighter breeds, but your pony looks a bit stout in the legs. His topline needs muscle, though.

Personally, I am 150 and 5'8", and ride a 14.3hh Arabian mare when I'm not riding my Thoroughbred. She's overweight, not built fine nor sturdy, just sort of in the middle. I don't fit her height-wise, but I've had people say she's big enough to hold my weight. 
Your pony can support you height-wise just fine, I think. To be 100% honest, I think he needs some more muscling to carry 187 pounds. With a more constructed topline, I think he can carry you just fine, but he needs that muscle.

No, I'm not saying you're fat. I'm just saying he's a very little pony! 

PS:: Please note that to get an accurate call, one should know his exact weight and see him in person. I'm basing this off heights and pictures. I could be as accurate as a six year old with a shotgun with my estimate, so PLEASE take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

You look a little big for him IMO. However your weight isn't going to be what is the deciding factor. 

I know this was a thread made for weight and not a riding critique, so I won't say much but you aren't doing him any favors with how you are riding. There is tension everywhere, causing a hollow back and a high head. I think you're trying to get his head down by your hand position but it isn't helping matters as you are locked up through your elbows and shoulders and only adding to his tension as well as putting more weight on his forehand with your straight arms which is causing you to tip forward. Riding like that would cause him to get a sore back whether the rider is 100 or 300 lbs( i'm not saying you are at all! I'm just pulling a random number to say that there's more to it than weight).

If you change a few things in your riding and bring him along slowly as you condition both yourself and him, I think he will be able to carry you just fine.


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I am still a beginner rider and although my son is 6mos, I have only been back in the saddle a little under a month now so I'm rusty and my joints haven't loosen up yet!  Plus the video is hard to see but he is pulling in alot so I was trying to push him with my legs and use the reins to keep him over, again being a beginner it is a mess! lol  I am working with a trainer for both of us though.


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree with xJumperx. I think that once he gets back in shape and develops muscle, you two will be a good match weight wise.


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

So I just weighed him using a tape... 600lbs and I measured his hieght... 12.3h!!!

He was suppose to be taller than that!

So what does everyone think now? Too heavy of a rider?


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes. I think that you are too large for the pony. Weight aside, this pony should be ridden by small children, not an adult.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*Train him to drive and buy a regular height horse!* Then you can keep him and still enjoy him. A horse can pull 4x what he can carry, and should you decide to sell him later he will be more marketable as both a riding and driving pony. You are not tall, and most people "outgrow" the 14'2hh horses that many begin riding, so there is a good availability of that sized horse. I had to buy my 16'3hh KMH bc my DH is 6'5" tall and looks kinda too big on a 15'2hh horse. You, fortunately don't have that problem.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I disagree with arrow--a pony that is 12.3 hands and 600 lbs would be fine for a /petite/ adult. I'm 5'5", 130 and I feel that I would be too big for him height/weight wise...

That said, I do think you (plus the weight of your tack) would be a bit much for him... Driving is definitely an option, though! He's really cute looking


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It appears the saddle is much too small for you. He appears to be charging around the arena which can, may not, be the result of saddle pain.


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

Stormy is trained to drive! He was actually very good in his past "employment", he won a few ribbons and the owner came on a divorce and he was lost and sold. He is a VERY forward moving pony, even bareback he charges, head up, full speed ahead, even tried him bareback with a small rider. I don't want to spend the money on a harness and cart when I could just buy a new horse with that money. Unfortunatly a new horse is not in the budget anytime soon. I have to either let Stormy sit or sell him and get a new horse with that money or trade him. In my area, it's hard to find ANY good horses. I may seek out a "retired" amish horse for light riding. I only ride once or twice a week on trails, w/t and rarely canter. I think a light riding horse would be better, Stormy has too much potential to just sit until I am ready. 

I am not losing this weight either, I have now gained 10lbs in one month and even though I have tried everything under the sun, nothing works. I do P90x 4xs a week, eat healthy and nothing happens, it keeps piling on!


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

I am very sad and disappointed that my weight has now caused me to lose my horse...


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry! Did you sell him?


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

He is for sale but it will take months to sell him in this area. I don't see him moving until Spring/Summer. Until then I don't think I should even ride him so his price will go down as he sits.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think your decision to get a larger horse is a good plan.

As to your weigh loss issue...Put yourself on a diet for a Type 2 diabetic. Lots of good food, but restricted carbs. You can eat the steak and salad, just not the potatoes! Good luck. I know it's a battle but this works.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> I think your decision to get a larger horse is a good plan.
> 
> As to your weigh loss issue...Put yourself on a diet for a Type 2 diabetic. Lots of good food, but restricted carbs. You can eat the steak and salad, just not the potatoes! Good luck. I know it's a battle but this works.


I have to eat like that - it sucks initially but once you get used to it, it's not really that bad.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

OP, if you are a beginner rider, all the more reason you should be the proper weight for your horse.

A 600 lb. horse should carry roughly 120 maximum for ideal comfort.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You have a trained driving pony. Aren't you lucky. A harness and sturdy little cart will open the door to a new sport. It's addictive and there may even be competitions in your area. If you can, take a few lessons in driving to help your confidence. Check out Carriage Driving Classifieds on FB.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't be discouraged by your weight gain, make sure you get bloodwork done to make sure you aren't fighting another kind of battle. 

I'm going to purchase P90 to get my butt in gear, but the suggestion to eat as if you have Type 2 is an excellent idea. 

Are you an emotional eater? If so, try and limit what you can grab at home. Stock your fridge with the good kinds of snacks and throw out (or give away) the sweets. So much easier said than done, but remember how you feel after you eat junk food. (It won't always stop you, but it helps) 

Allow yourself a cheat day, don't blow your entire diet that day... But just eat a piece of junk food or two. 

Good luck with your search for a new horse. The fact you are concerned that you're too big for him will weigh on your mind whenever you ride him (even if you were fine) and will turn riding into a chore instead of enjoyment. 

Fiona takes care of me and I'm a careful rider, but I'm still incredibly self conscious to the point it'll sap any fun I'm having if she acts a tiny bit off. Saddle fits, but I am upwards of 200lbs and last thing I want to do is hurt her with a careless jump. 

Keep your head up, good luck!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If you're really working out hard and eating right and not seeing results, maybe you should speak to your doctor about other options?


----------



## emcdevitt (Aug 25, 2014)

OP -- He seems like such a darling pony, would keeping him as a pasture pal for your next horse be a financial option? I see why you hate to see him go!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you know I may catch flak for this, but I have been told by more than one vet if your just plodding 1-2 times per week for 10-15 minutes on flat ground, not doing anything like running/ jumping a person at my weight which is more than yours could ride a 13 hand ish stocky pony to keep it in shape and it wouldn't kill the pony. but only for short times 1-2 times a week, more could wear the pony out. I never rode a pony when I was a kid, and when we buy one for my daughter I plan on test riding it first. I agree you could keep him/ drive him if the money part of it made sense, and look for a bigger horse to ride, but if you hop on him 1-2 times a week and just walk around for 15 min or so the pony shouldn't have too many issues from it


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have tried the diabetic weight loss in the past for several months and it didn't change anything. With September just ending it looks as though I end this month with a 12lb weight gain. I had blood work done and everything came back normal. 

Also I sold Stormy, a guy came out with a harness and cart and Stormy took to it like it was second nature, even though in the 4yrs I have had him I have never driven him. He knew his stuff. We took him on a trail ride downtown pass trucks, motorcycles and four wheelers. Took him off road down four wheeler trails. Nothing upset him and I even think he was more relaxed being driven than ridden. So he leaves this weekend.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sure this was a tough decision, but it could be for the best ): He'll be doing something he's really suited for, and without any unnecessary strain.

On a side note, I absolutely applaud you for putting your horse's well being before your own desires and feelings, and taking this criticism so graciously. <3


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, it means a lot. It really hurt to watch him leave today and listen to my mini mare whinny to him constantly. Poor thing. I hope to find a replacement soon but with a $700 budget it seems unlikely.  But chin up right!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You never know! I hope the right horse comes along


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

You did the right thing - it sounds like he found a great new home and job that will both be appropriate for him physically and appreciate all his talents and training.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, good for you. You should be PROUD of yourself for doing the best thing. I've seen way too many people on unsuitable horses that refuse to even admit that.

Stormy will be very happy as a driving horse!

Don't be disappointed about the budget. I have 3 FANTASTIC horses. 2 I got for free (one from a neighbor and one through our vet/trainer) and the one I did buy was $700 off craigslist. My only advice would be to find someone experienced to go with you, esp if you're looking somewhere like craigslist. When I bought my guy of craigslist I was 18 and experienced for my age. I went with a friend (for company really) later on my mother (a fellow horse person), my father went with me (for company) to pick him up and I sent pictures to my trainer who loved him.

Always get a PPE (Pre Purchase Exam). ALWAYS.

I would look for a horse ~15hh and stocky a little smaller would be ok too if the build is right. Or look for something like a Haflinger, or a cob type horse. They would be perfect if you found the right one. They could easily carry someone far heavier than you.

I agree with talking to the Dr, even if the bloodwork is normal sounds like something is a little off.


----------



## miniheart (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I thank everyone for their honesty. I found a wonderful mare for $700 and took my riding instructor with me who gave me a lesson right there and she rode her herself. She went through all sorts of scenarios. We had my husband take his truck and trailer down the road while my instructor rode her, first we went slow, then at full speed(60mph) then he went by and honked the horn the whole time. She didn't like him honking but a wringing tail and an ear on him as all she did. We went on a trail ride, through mud holes, a pond, over longs and bridges and she was great. Spent a whole day riding her all over the place and she was great! She spooked at something(still don't know what) on the trail and it consisted of her going rigid and when I urged her forward she did but slowly and watched. She is 15h, 18yr old QH mare named Reba. She is a doll and I am very happy and she is a great match. She will last us a while and my 7mo old can learn to ride on her when she is older and he is older and after he graduates off my mini mare of coarse!  

My only issue now will be getting on and off on the trail with my height and hers lol but that is a much easier to fix issue and won't hurt my feelings as much as when I would ride Stormy with my weight.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

miniheart said:


> Well I thank everyone for their honesty. I found a wonderful mare for $700 and took my riding instructor with me who gave me a lesson right there and she rode her herself. She went through all sorts of scenarios. We had my husband take his truck and trailer down the road while my instructor rode her, first we went slow, then at full speed(60mph) then he went by and honked the horn the whole time. She didn't like him honking but a wringing tail and an ear on him as all she did. We went on a trail ride, through mud holes, a pond, over longs and bridges and she was great. Spent a whole day riding her all over the place and she was great! She spooked at something(still don't know what) on the trail and it consisted of her going rigid and when I urged her forward she did but slowly and watched. She is 15h, 18yr old QH mare named Reba. She is a doll and I am very happy and she is a great match. She will last us a while and my 7mo old can learn to ride on her when she is older and he is older and after he graduates off my mini mare of coarse!
> 
> My only issue now will be getting on and off on the trail with my height and hers lol but that is a much easier to fix issue and won't hurt my feelings as much as when I would ride Stormy with my weight.


good for you:thumbsup: I knew something better would come along for you


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

miniheart said:


> Well I thank everyone for their honesty. I found a wonderful mare for $700 and took my riding instructor with me who gave me a lesson right there and she rode her herself. She went through all sorts of scenarios. We had my husband take his truck and trailer down the road while my instructor rode her, first we went slow, then at full speed(60mph) then he went by and honked the horn the whole time. She didn't like him honking but a wringing tail and an ear on him as all she did. We went on a trail ride, through mud holes, a pond, over longs and bridges and she was great. Spent a whole day riding her all over the place and she was great! She spooked at something(still don't know what) on the trail and it consisted of her going rigid and when I urged her forward she did but slowly and watched. She is 15h, 18yr old QH mare named Reba. She is a doll and I am very happy and she is a great match. She will last us a while and my 7mo old can learn to ride on her when she is older and he is older and after he graduates off my mini mare of coarse!
> 
> My only issue now will be getting on and off on the trail with my height and hers lol but that is a much easier to fix issue and won't hurt my feelings as much as when I would ride Stormy with my weight.


That is great! She sounds just perfect! Heightwise it's doable. That will be a good goal for you- reach the fitness/flexibility level to get on her easily from the ground. I always find that an interesting way to challenge myself, you can always make it harder or easier to suit you.

I said not to be discouraged by your price range! I knew a lady who had a large budget and needed a nice safe horse like Reba. Well apparently having the budget to her meant spending it, and she brought back several 5 figure horses (low but still) who were all show prospects and used to being ridden by advanced riders for several hours a day.. needless to say that didn't end well. It's not good to worry about the price too much, there are always perfect ones out there!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

miniheart said:


> Well I thank everyone for their honesty. I found a wonderful mare for $700 and took my riding instructor with me who gave me a lesson right there and she rode her herself. She went through all sorts of scenarios. We had my husband take his truck and trailer down the road while my instructor rode her, first we went slow, then at full speed(60mph) then he went by and honked the horn the whole time. She didn't like him honking but a wringing tail and an ear on him as all she did. We went on a trail ride, through mud holes, a pond, over longs and bridges and she was great. Spent a whole day riding her all over the place and she was great! She spooked at something(still don't know what) on the trail and it consisted of her going rigid and when I urged her forward she did but slowly and watched. She is 15h, 18yr old QH mare named Reba. She is a doll and I am very happy and she is a great match. She will last us a while and my 7mo old can learn to ride on her when she is older and he is older and after he graduates off my mini mare of coarse!
> 
> My only issue now will be getting on and off on the trail with my height and hers lol but that is a much easier to fix issue and won't hurt my feelings as much as when I would ride Stormy with my weight.


She sounds like a gem. It also sounds like she has a great amount of experience which will be great for you to bring back your riding and learn a thing or two in a safer environment. I wish more people took the same lead you took. Very smart! Congrats on the potential new mare


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

errrmagerrdd Pictures! PLEASE


----------



## horseTraining (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes you are definitely too heavy for him. I would stay off his back for awhile and let his back have time to heal.


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

Definitely want pics of the new horse, sounds perfect for you


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

horse--OP has already sold the pony and purchased something more size suitable xD


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

I think you may be a little big for him, but ponies are generally strong and can take your weight. If he didn't like how heavy you are (I'm not saying your fat!) then he wouldn't move or would buck or something like that.
I think selling him is a good idea, I know its hard to let go of a special pony, but it has to be done.
I think you look pretty great but he's a bit tense and hollow in the back.

I used to ride a 10.2hh Shetland but then I got too tall for him. Luckily Shetties are stronger then they seem.
I go between 12.2hh-15hh now though, mainly about 14hh.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^OP already sold the pony.


----------

